# Mission Accomplished



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

Wow!! What an accomplishment!!!

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So impressive. What huge accomplishments. Congratulations. You two are clearly a great team.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow!! Huge congratulations and I'm looking forward to seeing what's in store for you guys next!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Talent and hard work makes dreams come true.
Congratulation to you and Bally.
I can't wait to see what the future holds for you.


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

Way to GO!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-what an accomplishment for you and Bally!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Terrific accomplishments and still a youngster!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I am so proud of you! What I'm most proud of is how you set your goals and go for it! And you made it happen by hard work and determination. Bally is wonderful, and I'm so glad I've gotten to throw birds for him too!! In my own crazy mind, I got to be a tiny part of this huge accomplishment. You know I'll be bragging, ha ha! Team Anney/Bally!!!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

*WOW!

What a dog!!

What a team!!!

CONGRATULATIONS*


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations! Huge accomplishment - so well done.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hugest congratulations! You guys are amazing!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Huge congratulations! 


He's a great guy and you have worked so hard. Great to see how well you and Bally have done.


----------

